# Grand Cayman Tours



## lvhmbh (Oct 2, 2008)

I need help!  We are cruising and will be in Grand Cayman from 7 a. to 5:30 - we want to see Stingray City but I also want to take a tour of the island.  We don't really want to go with a mass of people.  Can anyone suggest someone who does both of these.  There are only two of us, TIA, Linda


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never heard on anyone that does both.  Stingray City will take you a couple of hours, most of those tours run around 10am if I recall correctly - try  Soto's Tours which will get you back in time for lunch and then you can drive yourself around the island if you are so interested.

A daily car rental will be much cheaper than a taxi.  If you want a personal tour with commentary you should search Cruise Critic's Grand Cayman page for suggestions on that.


----------



## pdq (Oct 3, 2008)

Is Andrew Bacon in the tour BIz? Not sure how to contact him except thru "The Reef"


----------



## Seaside (Oct 3, 2008)

cozumelcruiseexcursions.com   click on Grand Cayman Cruise excursions......  Andrew will be able to help you and let you know the best way to do all you want.....enjoy!!!!


----------



## Sunterra (Oct 3, 2008)

lvhmbh said:


> I need help!  We are cruising and will be in Grand Cayman from 7 a. to 5:30 - we want to see Stingray City but I also want to take a tour of the island.  We don't really want to go with a mass of people.  Can anyone suggest someone who does both of these.  There are only two of us, TIA, Linda


Other than the sting rays, snorkeling and diving, Grand Cayman has little to offer, it's an ugly island overall, flat.  Turtle Farm might be OK but expensive and if you really want to waste some $, go to the Pirates Cave!


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 4, 2008)

And this from someone who lives in Vegas 


Sunterra said:


> Other than the sting rays, snorkeling and diving, Grand Cayman has little to offer, it's an ugly island overall, flat.  Turtle Farm might be OK but expensive and if you really want to waste some $, go to the Pirates Cave!


----------



## Larry (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunterra said:


> Other than the sting rays, snorkeling and diving, Grand Cayman has little to offer, it's an ugly island overall, flat.  Turtle Farm might be OK but expensive and if you really want to waste some $, go to the Pirates Cave!




Yes it's flat but just driving along the coastal road from 7 mile beach to the east end was awesome. The clear carribbean sea all around grand cayman is gorgeous, and we loved sting ray city and enjoyed the Turtle farm but our favorite spot for ultimate relaxation was Rum Point. 

We love the Caribbean and although there are prettier islands this is definitely one of several islands we would return to. It is extremely safe and clean and provides for a very enjoyable vacation experience.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 4, 2008)

I understand there is a "wild side" just like on Aruba.  I guess some people think IT is ugly but I think it's beautiful!  Different strokes!  I'll look into cozumel excursions, thanks.  Linda


----------



## Noni (Oct 4, 2008)

We go to Grand Cayman every year and I have never seen the "wild" side.  It is a great place to go, good food, good diving and the island, to me. is beautiful.  To compare it to Aruba is not fair at all.  It is completely different.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 5, 2008)

Didn't mean to compare it to Aruba - couldn't as i've never been to GC.  Was just replying to a poster who said it was boring.


----------



## sernow (Oct 5, 2008)

Sting Ray City is a must. If you don't want to go on tour with a bunch of people, PM me and I will give you the name of a captain who took us to Sting Ray City on a private charter. He also rents jet ski (which we did also, but on a different day) and would take you on a tour with those. Tell him what you need and your time constraints, he'll help you out.


----------



## escargot (Oct 5, 2008)

Sunterra said:


> Other than the sting rays, snorkeling and diving, Grand Cayman has little to offer, it's an ugly island overall, flat.  Turtle Farm might be OK but expensive and if you really want to waste some $, go to the Pirates Cave!



We've been 9 times .... don't dive and never done the sting ray thing ( even though it's on the list).   We love to swim , snorkel, relax, dine....  maybe you were on a different island! 

Botanical Garden,  Butterfly Farm and Mastic Trail (for hiking) are great....   the water and beaches are beautiful.  Yes, it's flat..  so ??


----------



## Cappy (Nov 4, 2008)

*Capt Bryan*

It is the only way to do S R City!!!!!  
Do a search on line & you will find him!! Have done it 2 times with him & LOVED IT!! They will take you to other places if it is full. Did red sail & was with TOO MANY BOATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------

